# 55 gal medium planted tank



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

55 gal tank
Stock list-
Odessa Barbs (Puntius ticto): 6
Cherry Barb (Puntius titteya): 6 
Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi): 6 
Zebra Danio (Danio rerio): 6 
Peppered Cory Cat (Corydoras paleatus): 6 
Rio-***** Pleco (L 135) (Peckoltia sp. platyrhyncha): 1 

Advice on plants, filter, and substrate please!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Plants will partly depend on your light. Filter is a matter of personal preference. I like a good canister filter. Substrate is personal preference as well. I like pool filter sand but I've heard good things about Eco complete for planted aquariums.


----------



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

I would like Low-Moderate light plants and I would like to have a large foreground and small/minimal mid- and background. (I may make the midground wrap around the sides to give that more depth and a different look)

On substrate I would prefer something that not going to need to be fertilized every week.

With the filter I would prefer either HOB filters or a canister because in some of my reading they discourage sumps (some even HOBs) because they allow more CO2 to leave the water which is needed by the plants.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You'll need to look into a good light. I would suggest a Finnex Planted+ or two.

I would suggest Eco-Complete, ADA AquaSoil, or ADA Shrimp Stratum as far as nutrient-enriched substrates that are easy to install. For better nutrient levels but a tougher setup, look into Miracle-Gro Organic Potting Mix (MGOPM) capped with SeaChem Onyx black sand or pool filter sand.

As far as plants, look into dwarf hairgrass for a foreground, ludwigia repens, anachris, and spiral vals for background. Not sure on the mid-ground, possibly anubias nana? For accent, you could buy a Marimo moss ball, cut it up, and tie it to some driftwood to take root. Java moss will work the same.

I would look into a pressurized CO2 setup were I you, as well as a canister filter like an Eheim or a Cobalt Aquatics canister filter. If you can get your hands on a MarineLand Magnum 350, I personally love them but they are discontinued. If you prefer HOB's, look into two AquaClear 110's. I have an AquaClear 50 on my 10 gallon and love it.


----------

